# Montezuma chocolate



## Mark Parrott (Aug 31, 2016)

Has anyone seen these? Popped into Sainsbury's & discovered Montezuma's chocolate bars. Lots of different flavours. They have a 100% cocoa bar that is only 9g carb per 100g. I bought the dragon ginger one which is 70% cocoa & 37g per 100g (works out at 1g carb per square). Also available in lime & sea salt, chilli & other unusual flavours. A bit pricey at £2.50 a bar, but nice for a treat.


----------



## Owen (Aug 31, 2016)

Off to Sainsbury


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Montezuma's chocolate bars


Unfortunate name, I immediately think of Montezuma's Revenge....


----------



## Ljc (Aug 31, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Unfortunate name, I immediately think of Montezuma's Revenge....


Me too , I honestly thought it was a brush with those polyols (sp) lol


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not keen on their chocolate, had some at Christmas and I just didn't like it as much as I'd hoped.  Aldi do some amazing dark chocolate and so far theirs is my favourite, well Hotel Chocolat is really but I'm boycotting them currently because despite them deliberately making lower sugar chocolate they've stopped printing carb info on their packaging. Silly Hotel Chocolat   Let us know how the Montezuma is, I only tried truffles and I'm not a great truffle fan, and I'm always on the look out for good chocolate


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Mark.  I'm off to Sainsburys....pronto!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 1, 2016)

When it comes to plain dark chocolate, i like co-op the best. Montezuma is the first flavoured choccy I've found that is high in cocoa. I've had a few squares of the dragon ginger & i like it.


----------

